# Who makes Schmidt TH replicas? Or other suggestions?



## whitecastle (Aug 11, 2000)

I know dubbers have strong opinions about replicas :laugh: 

I've long since sold my A4 Jetta, but I'm looking for a set of Schmidt TH reps for my classic car. That style of wheel looks super close to the stock hubcap, and I'm trying to maintain a period correct look for this classic. 

it's a 1965 Lincoln Continental, with a full 4 corner suspension swap with air ride. In a perfect world, I'm trying to find a 22" x (8-5 to 9.5) - 5x127 in the +15 OS range. Tall order I know. 

I know Axis and Rotiform make versions of this style. Would appreciate any tips the VDub crew might have. Maybe someone might have some suggestions on similar style wheels as well.


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

Wish I could be of more help but those are one of my all time favorite wheels. Just wish they didn't cost $1million dollhairs


----------



## whitecastle (Aug 11, 2000)

onevrsix said:


> Wish I could be of more help but those are one of my all time favorite wheels. Just wish they didn't cost $1million dollhairs



Thanks for the bump. That's why I'm looking for some replicas or something with a similar style. I really thought the dubbers would have more suggestions. Guess this style just isn't an option...


----------



## Nate_<3's_Dubs (Oct 18, 2012)

Avid.1 makes shmidt th line reps. But I believe they only come in 4x100 15x8 or 8.5. They go on eBay for like 450 shipped.


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

[QUOTE=Nate_


----------



## Nate_<3's_Dubs (Oct 18, 2012)

Yup! That's them! I dig them. And the best part is you can buy Schmidt center caps on eBay as well and they fit these wheels. Lol not that I'm trying to buy million dollar wheels for 500$ but still :sly:


----------

